# Hykems twitter was first set to private and now deleted.



## HerdHub (Mar 11, 2016)

https://twitter.com/hykemthedemon

Anyone know what's up with that? Maybe legal trouble due to him "leaking" keys? (well last 4 digits were missing)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah, most of us know about it now... There was a recent leak of his personal information, which is now floating around the internet as we speak... :/


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope this doesnt mean anything I was counting on that exploit.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Mar 11, 2016)

Nintendo ninjas


----------



## Kylecito (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, at least someone released *something*.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope they raid ryan next.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 11, 2016)

Does that mean we won't get the IOSU anytime soon™? :'(


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 11, 2016)

I think we will never see Hykem again


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Does that mean we won't get the IOSU anytime soon™? :'(


thats what im wondering


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Does that mean we won't get the IOSU anytime soon™? :'(


Nope now every is scurred unless someone in jail tells someone to release everything under a false name.


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Does that mean we won't get the IOSU anytime soon™? :'(


No, someone will probably release the exploit 
Like has happened with ps4 exploit
i hope


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

oh wow..... who didnt see this bullshit coming lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

I think it's time for the rest of the Wii U devs to learn from this and take drastic action. I mean geez, it did take them about 6 months to get the first kernel exploit working on the Wii U, but they've come so far and so quickly in that space of time, and now have about 2 (developed?) kernel exploits for 5.5, and they've had them for a good couple of months now! :/

Honestly, I don't see what the trouble is with the devs... Nintendo is probably bound to patch it some day anyway... 

@Marionumber1, you've been telling me in the past couple of months that the exploit would just be "wasted" if you released it early, _but I never really understand what you mean by that, exactly_. There is no doubt a million-and-one things us >=5.5 users could create with that kernel exploit! And don't forget that I would really like to use it just for Unity WiiU purposes, and not really any piracy...
That's the kind of creativity I would like to do with 5.5, and I'd really make some amazing games and tools with it, so I don't really see how it would be a "wasted" opportunity as such.


----------



## •Citrus• (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh well. Its not like the IOSU exploit would have been put to good use by this community anyway.


----------



## Daggot (Mar 11, 2016)

Phenom Jack said:


> No, someone will probably release the exploit
> Like has happened with ps4 exploit
> i hope


The PS4 exploit was only released because a few passwords were revealed and he was able to trace the accounts back to a private repo. I don't think we'll be as lucky this time. If there ever was a silver lining it's that even if Hykem never releases we still got valuable info out of it like the public release of the keys and all the contributions to the wiki.


----------



## davetheshrew (Mar 11, 2016)

he released an unfinished encrypted key that still required brute forcing, I would say he released nothing of value, whoever actually cracked it first should be the culprit in my eyes, however mrs is doing a law degree i will ask what she thinks.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Mar 11, 2016)

Nintendo hired Hykem to patch its own exploit :v


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah apparently there is a malware that's been going around leaking hacks and stuff. People have been getting doxxed. CTRUT is kawaii as fuck xD 

No Homo


----------



## HerdHub (Mar 11, 2016)

davetheshrew said:


> he released an unfinished encrypted key that still required brute forcing, I would say he released nothing of value, whoever actually cracked it first should be the culprit in my eyes, however mrs is doing a law degree i will ask what she thinks.



It takes around 2-5 minutes to get the key. Someone even wrote a program which would bruteforce it within minutes. (Only about 1679616 possibilities)


----------



## Mark McDonut (Mar 11, 2016)

Nintendo set the Fils-A-Mech on kill.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

RIP IOSU rumor.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, now that I think about it, can someone please tell me why leaking / releasing keys is illegal? 
I mean, if I encrypt my hard drive with the exact same key as the Wii U (potentially without knowing it, even though the probability is insanely low), and then share it, would I get in trouble?
And how can keys be copyrighted anyway? Anyone can potentially get the same result by typing random letters / numbers...


----------



## rasputin (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm bored, let's create new accounts and make up fake shit!


----------



## Tempest228 (Mar 11, 2016)

They flew too close to the e-fame sun and their e-penis wings melted them into jail. I'm not saying Hykem was one of them, I'm just saying that this was bound to happen with how e-fame happy hackers have gotten.


----------



## •Citrus• (Mar 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @Marionumber1, you've been telling me in the past couple of months that the exploit would just be "wasted" if you released it early, _but I never really understand what you mean by that, exactly_. There is no doubt a million-and-one things us >=5.5 users could create with that kernel exploit! And don't forget that I would really like to use it just for Unity WiiU purposes, and not really any piracy...
> That's the kind of creativity I would like to do with 5.5, and I'd really make some amazing games and tools with it, so I don't really see how it would be a "wasted" opportunity as such.



"There is no doubt a million-and-one things us >=5.5 users could create with that kernel exploit! And don't forget that I would really like to use it just for Unity WiiU purposes, and not really any piracy..."

Trust me, the select few of us that want the exploit to be released for homebrew development are upset that the exploit would be wasted on piracy.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

•Citrus• said:


> Trust me, the select few of us that want the exploit to be released for homebrew development are upset that the exploit would be wasted on piracy.


That's what I don't understand... it's not fair because we all have different things we want to do with that exploit, and it rly pisses me off since there isn't a great selection of decent games for the Wii U anyway, IMO. And I would really like to boost up that amount of games the Wii U has!


----------



## Tempest228 (Mar 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> That's what I don't understand... it's not fair because we all have different things we want to do with that exploit, and it rly pisses me off since there isn't a great selection of decent games for the Wii U anyway, IMO. And I would really like to boost up that amount of games the Wii U has!


IF this is all true and the RAID is happening, it just shows how powerful corporations have become.


----------



## D-Jay (Mar 11, 2016)

Hykem was renamed to "Hype em".

He got you! ;-)


----------



## Maschell (Mar 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @Marionumber1, you've been telling me in the past couple of months that the exploit would just be "wasted" if you released it early, _but I never really understand what you mean by that, exactly_.


When you released it before its patched, it will be patched in the next update. When you wait, the exploit still works after the next 10 updates.

result: Now the 5.5.1 people are happy, but when 5.6 or 6.0 is released, again everybody wants a (kernel) exploit.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> I hope this doesnt mean anything I was counting on that exploit.


you and half the planet......lol


----------



## Tempest228 (Mar 11, 2016)

I say again, IF this is true, I'd imagine Hykem would be scuttling his drives with code and probably his wii u.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Maschell said:


> When you released it before its patched, it will be patched in the next update. When you wait, the exploit still works after the next 10 updates.


Very true


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Very true


Now it's Release it: Gets patched next update 
             Don't release it: Get all your information made public and get arrested


----------



## AGB_Firm (Mar 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Yeah, most of us know about it now... There was a recent leak of his personal information, which is now floating around the internet as we speak... :/





BurningDesire said:


> Yeah apparently there is a malware that's been going around leaking hacks and stuff. People have been getting doxxed. CTRUT is kawaii as fuck xD
> 
> No Homo


where did you find this info ? i am interested ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Tempest228 (Mar 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Now it's Release it: Gets patched next update
> Don't release it: Get all your information made public and get arrested


I don't envy the situation Hykem is in at all. I hope he's safe.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

AGB_Firm said:


> where did you find this info ? i am interested ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


PM me. It's probably against the rules to post it here xD

Just to clarify what i have found is for CTURT not Hykem


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 11, 2016)

How EVERYONE got that malware? Wtf?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

Tempest228 said:


> I don't envy the situation Hykem is in at all. I hope he's safe.


Same man


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Now it's Release it: Gets patched next update
> Don't release it: Get all your information made public and get arrested


either way can land you in jail tbh


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> either way can land you in jail tbh


True. I feel like this is the first time a massive raid has happened though? Is it?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Maschell said:


> When you released it before its patched, it will be patched in the next update. When you wait, the exploit still works after the next 10 updates.


Okay, let's draw out this little scenario then:

wait years on end for the next 10 updates to be established,
sploit get's released... suprisingly. o.O
Nintendo brings next update 2 months later, and OMFG it patches the kexploit! 

Nintendo ships bundles with that new firmware.
Newbies buy that bundle by accident and soon whine for kexploit on that FW... 
Practically the same outcome of when it could've been released years ago. x(
I still stand on it being unfair because I know not to update my console. I am a wise person. I have updates blocked and I am prepared for the upcoming 5.5 kexploit myself...


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> True. I feel like this is the first time a massive raid has happened though? Is it?


first one ive heard of.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

its all bullshit, who writes this stuff?


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

i dont think he can be touched.....unless its all the documentation on wiiubrew is it????? if that all gets taken down then thats a sure sign of trouble....


----------



## Tempest228 (Mar 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> True. I feel like this is the first time a massive raid has happened though? Is it?


There was geohot with the Sony and Apple. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. However, a raid happening on all of these people is quite unheard of in the scene.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

Tempest228 said:


> There was geohot with the Sony and Apple. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. However, a raid happening on all of these people is quite unheard of in the scene.


Damn. I remember GEOHOT. He is what first got me into hacking xD

Fucking Jailbreaks for the win!


----------



## sTo0z (Mar 11, 2016)

Maschell said:


> When you released it before its patched, it will be patched in the next update. When you wait, the exploit still works after the next 10 updates.


lol, but how does this make ANY sense? If this was even close to logical, Nintendo should NEVER patch it, and then it will never get released. Do you see iPhone jailbreaks sit and wait for endless versions until it gets patched? They release what they have for the version it works on, so people have an entry point at the current release.

Thank god Xbox, Xbox 360, PS3, 3DS, PSP, NDS, PS2 and Wii scenes were not this way. People developed their tools for the pure sake of breaking open a system, for the pure sense of contributing to having complete control, not to dictate what people should use it for. 

What's the point of breaking away from how Nintendo demands you use their system, just to jump over to how WiiU devs demand you use your system? 

That said, I do retain a tremendous amount of respect for these guys. The personal passion and skill level it takes to even begin to decipher and break into these systems is WAY over my head and always will be. I don't demand AT ALL that they release what they have, the truly do not owe anything to anyone, but I will never agree/understand to the above quoted statement. It literally makes no sense and is completely contradictory to every successful "scene" for all other consoles. 

Can you imagine if every other console/handheld devs clutched everything so closely as WiiU devs do? Even the latest 10.5/10.6 exploits/downgrades for 3DS. Those guys did their incredible work and released, because of all the people on 10.5/10.6 NOW. They didn't hold onto their shit until 12.9 and be like "OK IT GOT PATCHED IM'A RELEASE MY 'SPLOITZ FOR 10.6 NOW", meanwhile all the months/years between 10.6 and 12.9 no one would have had anything.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

dont know if its related but im currently struggling to download some files from one of those sites......constantly getting a 404 error


----------



## Vappy (Mar 11, 2016)

Tempest228 said:


> There was geohot with the Sony and Apple. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. However, a raid happening on all of these people is quite unheard of in the scene.


There was also graf_chokolo, SuperDAE and co., probably a few others I'm forgetting.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

RIP IOSU
2015-2016

It's not like anyone was gonna use this for much other than piracy anyways...


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> RIP IOSU
> 2015-2016
> 
> It's not like anyone was gonna use this for much other than piracy anyways...


Its not like Nintendo isnt begging for hackers. no crossbuy or region free there asking for it. why would you want to spend money on a company that treats its fans like dirt. overpriced classics and they censor everything.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Its not like Nintendo isnt begging for hackers. no crossbuy or region free there asking for it.


that and the old 3ds cant play their new old snes games.. must buy new console to play old as shit games lol.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> that and the old 3ds cant play their new old snes games.. must buy new console to play old as shit games lol.


Well, the 3DS is simply not powerful enough to play SNES games with the accuracy level of the VC, so that's understandable. Use BlargSNES if you want to play SNES on O3DS 

(Or just use your PC :^)  )


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> that and the old 3ds cant play their new old snes games.. must buy new console to play old as shit games lol.


thats been explained if you read that devs message to everyone complaining.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 11, 2016)

Graf_Chokolo


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> thats been explained if you read that devs message to everyone complaining.



you mean what nintendo said about it?


----------



## Maschell (Mar 11, 2016)

sTo0z said:


> lol, but how does this make ANY sense? If this was even close to logical, Nintendo should NEVER patch it, and then it will never get released. Do you see iPhone jailbreaks sit and wait for endless versions until it gets patched? They release what they have for the version it works on, so people have an entry point at the current release.


1. Afaik NO console ships with 5.5.x, so you can buy a kernel exploit ready console ANY TIME.
2. People are told not to update they consoles for MONTHs (like a year now)?
3. You can block updates
4. You can spoof your console to play online
5. You can patch the eshop to access it

There is NO point on having a 5.5.x console, and its the fault of the user to update it. Not the fault of the exploit devs.

I dont know what you think how easy it is to find a working exploit... When you found one, you want to make it to be accessable for many people.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> you mean what nintendo said about it?


no a blargsnes dev explained it.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Maschell said:


> When you released it before its patched, it will be patched in the next update. When you wait, the exploit still works after the next 10 updates.
> 
> result: Now the 5.5.1 people are happy, but when 5.6 or 6.0 is released, again everybody wants a (kernel) exploit.


Then why did releasing hacks for the 3ds make it easier to hack newer fw versions? Come to think of it, when stuff gets released for any system it only becomes easier to crack the updates. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> you mean what nintendo said about it?


No, devs like Smea for example. The SNES GPU has some weird functions that aren't handled by the 3DS GPU, so the VC needs a lot of processing power to reproduce those accurately.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> no a blargnes dev explained it.



must be true then.....


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> must be true then.....


yeah you know when a homebrew dev jumps in there will be silence.


----------



## Maschell (Mar 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Okay, let's draw out this little scenario then:
> [...]


But then people on 10 more firmwares can use the exploit. Who is telling you, that there is even another exploit that will be found after this one?

Trust me: releasing an exploit that can be patched easily is really stupid unless you have another one ready. (and the platform is likely to get new updates)


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> must be true then.....


How fucking stupid can you be? Do you really think they'd deprive themselves of 10s of millions of potential sales on the VC from O3DS users just for arbitrary reasons? No one is going to buy a new console _to play SNES GAMES. It's not a sales pitch._ They know this, and I don't know why you seem too stupid to breathe and yet here you are.

The 3DS has a 268 MHz dual-core CPU, one core of which is reserved for the operating system. I had a PC in 1997 that was faster than this. Were you even alive back then? Because I'm guessing not. It ran ZSNES pretty well, but ZSNES was a HLE that made huge sacrifices to accuracy in favor of speed. 

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/

Nintendo is probably not doing cycle-accurate emulation to get some scanline artifacts to show up in a single obscure game, but I guarantee you the O3DS is not powerful enough to emulate the SNES up to VC standards, and VC games run very accurately. 

Let's apply a little common sense, ok?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Maschell said:


> But then people on 10 more firmwares can use the exploit. Who is telling you, that there is even another exploit that will be found after this one?
> 
> Trust me: releasing an exploit that can be patched easily is really stupid unless you have another one ready. (and the platform is likely to get new updates)


You're forgetting the fact that there are 2 current kernel exploits that have been developed. So basically, one can be released, and then the other can be
preserved for your "next 10 updates" theory.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Its not like Nintendo isnt begging for hackers. no crossbuy or region free there asking for it. why would you want to spend money on a company that treats its fans like dirt. overpriced classics


Gotta agree here, for the most part, but...



Raylight said:


> and they censor everything.


_muh face rubbing lewd weeb girls!  
_
Censoring anything doesn't significantly affect the game. It's not making the main part of the game unplayable, but rather just minor features like bust size adjustment, lewd costumes and minigames. And there are a bunch of other lewd games you could play that aren't Fire Emblem or Xenoblade.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

getting server down errors on a couple of those other sites......will check that iso site...


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Kohmei said:


> How fucking stupid can you be? Do you really think they'd deprive themselves of 10s of millions of potential sales on the VC from O3DS users just for arbitrary reasons? No one is going to buy a new console _to play SNES GAMES. It's not a sales pitch._ They know this, and I don't know why you seem too stupid to breathe and yet here you are.
> 
> The 3DS has a 268 MHz dual-core CPU, one core of which is reserved for the operating system. I had a PC in 1997 that was faster than this. Were you even alive back then? Because I'm guessing not. It ran ZSNES pretty well, but ZSNES was a HLE that made huge sacrifices to accuracy in favor of speed.
> 
> ...


Dude, the o3ds runs gba emulation. The gba requires more power then snes.


----------



## Kohmei (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Dude, the o3ds runs gba emulation. The gba requires more power then snes.


The 3DS doesn't emulate the GBA. It has the native GBA hardware.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Gotta agree here, for the most part, but...
> 
> 
> _muh face rubbing lewd weeb girls!
> ...


it's not the point it's the fact of their disregard for their adult audience they need to kidify everything is BS when I buy a game i expect i'm getting what i paid for unaltered


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

lol


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Dude, the o3ds runs gba emulation. The gba requires more power then snes.


It isn't emulation, it's pretty much like GBA Nintendon't - it runs the game in the DS mode's GBA mode.


----------



## davetheshrew (Mar 11, 2016)

whats weird is no Devs have made a response, has everyone been FBI V&?


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Karmic lesson IMO to scene kiddies who think they can lord over people and exploit the communities hopes for their own e-peen.  They have been stifling the scene with their politics and internal games, If someone wants to be _"the first person to Climb Everest" _and you have people like Hykem saying "_I am on the summit, proofs coming next week" _other people don't want to start the climb if it's allegedly already been done.

 Who is going to start coding IOSU when someone continually claims it is already done so don't bother, see ya in February>

So I am glad the doxx happened, release something or shutup.  If you want it "private" keep it private, private does not mean unreleased while you use it to hype your cred.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> its not the point its the fact of there disregard for their adult audience they need to kidify everything is BS


They hardly care for any "adult audience" to be completely fair. They're a company geared towards releasing games appropriate for all ages. They don't make "mature" games. And the things that are appropriate and acceptable to all ages in Japan aren't the same as what it is in the western countries.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> _muh face rubbing lewd weeb girls!
> _
> Censoring anything doesn't significantly affect the game. It's not making the main part of the game unplayable, but rather just minor features like bust size adjustment, lewd costumes and minigames. And there are a bunch of other lewd games you could play that aren't Fire Emblem or Xenoblade.



Why I agree on the part that it doesn't make the main part of the game unplayable, I still hate censoring. Is there really a need for the games to be censored? Are Japanese kids (_admitting that all people playing games are kids_) more mature than European/US ones?

If I buy a game, I want the WHOLE game. Not a game with some features removed because that could have offended me. If I fear something might bother me, I just look at the PEGI / ESRB rating on the jacket.


----------



## TiMeBoMb4u2 (Mar 11, 2016)

The one thing I've learned over the years in this scene is that we are *all* greedy and want everything "right now"—n00bs, devs, hackers, veterans, etc... _everyone_!  =)  With that said, I'm just as guilty of with wanting it "right now" and wanting it to "work later" too.  It's a constant struggle of, "Which is better?".

Hypothetical Situation...  Nintendo prepares to release a new console (NX?) with backwards compatibility of WiiU games.  If IOSU exploit is released _now_, it will certainly be patched on the new console.  If the IOSU exploit is kept secret until the new console is released, there is already a _potential_ entry point for a hack.

On The Other Hand... It's very possible that the new console will be completely unlike the WiiU, and it won't matter anyway.  Now, several months+ of waiting was worthless.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Kohmei said:


> The 3DS doesn't emulate the GBA. It has the native GBA hardware.





Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> It isn't emulation, it's pretty much like GBA Nintendon't - it runs the game in the DS mode's GBA mode.


You're right. My bad.


jimbo13 said:


> Karmic lesson IMO to scene kiddies who think they can lord over people and exploit the communities hopes for their own e-peen.  They have been stifling the scene with their politics and internal games, If someone wants to be _"the first person to Climb Everest" _and you have people like Hykem saying "_I am on the summit, proofs coming next week" _other people don't want to start the climb if it's allegedly already been done.
> 
> Who is going to start coding IOSU when someone continually claims it is already done so don't bother, see ya in February>
> 
> So I am glad the doxx happened, release something or shutup.  If you want it "private" keep it private, private does not mean unreleased while you use it to hype your cred.


Yeah, this news has made me really happy.


----------



## davetheshrew (Mar 11, 2016)

@Marionumber1 @SonyUSA @Mathew_Wi @NWPlayer123  has Hykem been pinched by the cops? do any of you know anything?


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Why I agree on the part that it doesn't make the main part of the game unplayable, I still hate censoring. Is there really a need for the games to be censored? Are Japanese kids (_admitting that all people playing games are kids_) more mature than European/US ones?
> 
> If I buy a game, I want the WHOLE game. Not a game with some features removed because that could have offended me. If I fear something might bother me, I just look at the PEGI / ESRB rating on the jacket.


exactly.



davetheshrew said:


> @Marionumber1 @SonyUSA @Mathew_Wi @NWPlayer123  has Hykem been pinched by the cops? do any of you know anything?


thats classified lol jk idk


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Why I agree on the part that it doesn't make the main part of the game unplayable, I still hate censoring. Is there really a need for the games to be censored? Are Japanese kids (_admitting that all people playing games are kids_) less mature than European/US ones?
> 
> If I buy a game, I want the WHOLE game. Not a game with some features removed because that could have offended me. If I fear something might bother me, I just look at the PEGI / ESRB rating on the jacket.


This is _Nintendo._ Their biggest audience is young kids, not massive weebs. American culture isn't the same as Japanese culture, and the game ends up changed to compensate. The core story and gameplay is still the same, and a majority of other content remains. And this "censorship" only happens to majorly niche games anyways. Most other games remain unchanged, features-wise.


Not even joking, I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't mind the censorship. Is it because I'm the only one who isn't a massive weeb?


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

davetheshrew said:


> @Marionumber1 @SonyUSA @Mathew_Wi @NWPlayer123  has Hykem been pinched by the cops? do any of you know anything?


thats the trouble nobody is saying anything....anybody monitoring their twitter accounts???.....


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> This is _Nintendo._ Their biggest audience is young kids, not massive weebs. American culture isn't the same as Japanese culture, and the game ends up changed to compensate. The core story and gameplay is still the same, and a majority of other content remains. And this "censorship" only happens to majorly niche games anyways. Most other games remain unchanged, features-wise.
> 
> 
> Not even joking, I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't mind the censorship. Is it because I'm the only one who isn't a massive weeb?


 Some of us like our games as is yes im an Otaku who loves anime girls in skimpy suits so what.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Some of us like our games as is yes im an Otaku who loves anime girls in skimpy suits so what.


If you want your weeb stuff, go play something even more lewd. Like some Japanese dating sim, or a hentai game.
Nintendo games aren't designed to be lewd, you're doing it wrong. They're designed to be fun.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Some of us like our games as is yes im an Otaku who loves anime girls in skimpy suits so what.


Well, that weeby school girl shit is ruining games for one.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Censoring anything doesn't significantly affect the game.



Except for when it does. Bravely second, for example, has a lot of story elements changed for whatever reason. Also, the scenarios where you "lose" are gone, and only those where you "win" have been kept. That's the kind of stuff that really bothers me. Well, the rest bothers me too, but the removed bits are easier to put back in. It just seems condescending and silly of the localization team, really.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Well, that weeby school girl shit is ruining games for one.


It's always been there, it's just the drama from "_muh censorship_" that's ruining games. And the Internet.


...How the hell does a thread on Hykem turn into a thread on game censorship?


----------



## Tempest228 (Mar 11, 2016)

I love how this is devolving to talking about censorship. The topic in this thread is about the possible raid and doxxing of Hykem and others in the hacking scene.


----------



## davetheshrew (Mar 11, 2016)

#wiiudev is browser locked


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Except for when it does. Bravely second, for example, has a lot of story elements changed for whatever reason. Also, the scenarios where you "lose" are gone, and only those where you "win" have been kept. That's the kind of stuff that really bothers me. Well, the rest bothers me too, but the removed bits are easier to put back in. It just seems condescending, really.


I don't believe that was developed by Nintendo. Go blame some other company.

Edit: go blame Square Enix and Silicon Studios


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> If you want your weeb stuff, go play something even more lewd. Like some Japanese dating sim, or a hentai game.
> Nintendo games aren't designed to be lewd, you're doing it wrong. They're designed to be fun.


I respect your opinion im not fighting over this


Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I don't believe that was developed by Nintendo. Go blame some other company.
> 
> Edit: go blame Square Enix and Silicon Studios


 dosnt nintendo have to tell them what goes?


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I don't believe that was developed by Nintendo. Go blame some other company.
> 
> Edit: go blame Square Enix and Silicon Studios


Ah, so your argument now is that when nintendo is in charge of the censorship, it never significantly affects a game. I'll see if I can find any examples for you to the contrary.

edit:Most of the changes in the states over the years seem to revolve around not being offensive to our the parts of our culture that are overly religious, toning down sex and violence. Such as in fire emblem, where Nintendo reiterated that the North American and European version of the game will have no expression which might be considered as gay conversion or drugging that occurs between characters. You see it as minor, but most people who aren't of that religious persuasion see it as condescending and backwards.


----------



## dav1102 (Mar 11, 2016)

I think he care about another


http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...aid-of-PS4-WiiU-Hackers?p=1767605#post1767605


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

dav1102 said:


> I think he care about another
> 
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...aid-of-PS4-WiiU-Hackers?p=1767605#post1767605




https://www.tineye.com/search/90348e5bf5b25a21a54d6254e7f515fd3d850218/

lol that picture is about people smuggling rings isnt it?


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

dav1102 said:


> I think he care about another
> 
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...aid-of-PS4-WiiU-Hackers?p=1767605#post1767605





> most people chasing e-fame and being public about hacks do end up having trouble. Hackers that really contribute to the scene are generally anonymous teams


Well, he's right.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 11, 2016)

if devs are so against piracy, we shouldnt have cfw on 3ds, because come on, the entire 3ds scene is about piracy (well, almost all of it) and devs still release stuff for the 3ds... i dont know why people gets so mad about pirating the wiiu, it is inevitable :v


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> if devs are so against piracy, we shouldnt have cfw on 3ds, because come on, the entire 3ds scene is about piracy (well, almost all of it) and devs still release stuff for the 3ds... i dont know why people gets so mad about pirating the wiiu, it is inevitable :v


its selling bad enough for ppl to care lol


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> if devs are so against piracy, we shouldnt have cfw on 3ds, because come on, the entire 3ds scene is about piracy (well, almost all of it) and devs still release stuff for the 3ds... i dont know why people gets so mad about pirating the wiiu, it is inevitable :v


Their* morality shit about piracy didn't matter to the gaming companies, did it? Lol


----------



## sTo0z (Mar 11, 2016)

Maschell said:


> There is NO point on having a 5.5.x console, and its the fault of the user to update it. Not the fault of the exploit devs.


So it's everyone's fault NOW that someone MIGHT buy a Wii U years from now on a version that has no exploit?


----------



## Maschell (Mar 11, 2016)

sTo0z said:


> So it's everyone's fault NOW that someone MIGHT buy a Wii U years from now on a version that has no exploit?


Your post makes no sense?


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

sTo0z said:


> So it's everyone's fault NOW that someone MIGHT buy a Wii U years from now on a version that has no exploit?


they should do their research then


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> I respect your opinion im not fighting over this
> dosnt nintendo have to tell them what goes?


Nah, not really. The game would just be rated higher. 



osaka35 said:


> Ah, so your argument now is that when nintendo is in charge of the censorship, it never significantly affects a game. I'll see if I can find any examples for you to the contrary.


The worst parts of the drama has been from Nintendo's removal of the bust slider from Xenoblade X and the petting games/other translation issues from Fire Emblem Fates, stuff that's quite minor in retrospect unless you're a massive weeb.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Rest in Spaghetti.
Never Forghetti.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Nah, not really. The game would just be rated higher.
> 
> 
> The worst parts of the drama has been from Nintendo's removal of the bust slider from Xenoblade X and the petting games/other translation issues from Fire Emblem Fates, stuff that's quite minor in retrospect unless you're a massive weeb.


That and their treatment of Fatal Frame


----------



## soniczx123 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Why I agree on the part that it doesn't make the main part of the game unplayable, I still hate censoring. Is there really a need for the games to be censored? Are Japanese kids (_admitting that all people playing games are kids_) more mature than European/US ones?
> 
> If I buy a game, I want the WHOLE game. Not a game with some features removed because that could have offended me. If I fear something might bother me, I just look at the PEGI / ESRB rating on the jacket.


The subject of sexuality is generally more well-accepted in the Japanese Society compared to the West. The reverse applies for violence.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

soniczx123 said:


> The subject of sexuality is generally more well-accepted in the Japanese Society compared to the West. The reverse applies for violence.


yea remember Evil Within you had to pay to get the bloody version in Japan


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 11, 2016)

I am really tired of having my Wii U on 5.3.2.
I think the time is coming when I update, forget about homebrew and live the easy life of not caring about updating, going into the eshop without any hassle, updating games easily and just living without a worry.
Perhaps I am becoming too old for the inconveniences.
/ot


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> yea remember Evil Within you had to pay to get the bloody version in Japan


"Give us the money and we'll give you the bloody."
Sounds more like it was a cashgrab, otherwise it'd more likely be in the game's settings or something. Just disabled by default.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> "Give us the money and we'll give you the bloody."
> Sounds more like it was a cashgrab, otherwise it'd more likely be in the game's settings or something. Just disabled by default.


lol true enough there are other instances of this but i cant think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 11, 2016)

I think that the community has been bad with him, everyone saying that it's a troll, or asking for a release date. Only someone have understood that we should rather keeping him work in peace. And don't forget, he's working for free.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I think that the community has been bad with him, everyone saying that it's a troll, or asking for a release date. Only someone have understood that we should rather keeping him work in peace. And don't forget, he's working for free.


the world is a cruel place


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I think that the community has been bad with him, everyone saying that it's a troll, or asking for a release date. Only someone have understood that we should rather keeping him work in peace. And don't forget, he's working for free.


The "working for free" part seems to be what people most often forget.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I think that the community has been bad with him, everyone saying that it's a troll, or asking for a release date. Only someone have understood that we should rather keeping him work in peace. And don't forget, he's working for free.


 He created the hype by dangling a carrot, multiple release announcements and delays. He's not workin for free. He's working for fame. I'm tired of the same lines over and over. "Your entitled, there doing for free, blah, blah"


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

to get back on subject....i wd have thought nintendo wd have went after the 3ds devs rather than the wiiu devs.....nintendo have sold more 3ds machines than sony and microsoft combined....


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> lol true enough there are other instances of this but i cant think of them off the top of my head.


There's too many damn issues with modern gaming.

- Delays, delays, delays, still ends up a shitty game
- The company barely markets a few of their good games, only markets big franchises
- DLC for _everything_
- un-lewd-ifying weeb games
- kids play "adult" games, adults play "kids" games
- big companies are shitty
- indie games are amazing but the shitty fanbase makes it all pretty damn shitty
- drama drama drama drama drama. All the fucking drama.
- companies literally care nothing about what fans online say

- probably more crap I missed.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

BothyBhoy said:


> to get back on subject....i wd have thought nintendo wd have went after the 3ds devs rather than the wiiu devs.....nintendo have sold more 3ds machines than sony and microsoft combined....


Sony and Microsoft don't sell 3ds machines.

But seriously, more proof that piracy helps system sales.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> There's too many damn issues with modern gaming.
> 
> - Delays, delays, delays, still ends up a shitty game
> - The company barely markets a few of their good games, only markets big franchises
> ...


Couldn't of said it better myself what happened to the good ps1, ps2, dreamcast days. Its depressing seeing all these great companies either die out or turn to shit. Everything I love is either gone or just not as good as it used to be.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 11, 2016)

BothyBhoy said:


> to get back on subject....i wd have thought nintendo wd have went after the 3ds devs rather than the wiiu devs.....nintendo have sold more 3ds machines than sony and microsoft combined....


Well, I'd hope so... The 3DS is Nintendo's product, not Microsoft's or Sony's.

But all in all, I hope Hykem fares out well with whatever is happening. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Sony and Microsoft don't sell 3ds machines.
> 
> But seriously, more proof that piracy helps system sales.


Both the PSP and 3DS are outstanding examples, and I kinda wish we had more. At least _one_ more.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

smart arse replies huh....maybe to be expected....you KNOW what i was implying....


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Couldn't of said it better myself what happened to the good ps1, ps2, dreamcast days


When did it all change? When did consoles have to become entertainment systems too? What's with all the DRM, DLC, and other stuff? Freemium games... why? Endless drama... _whyyy?_


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> When did it all change? When did consoles have to become entertainment systems too? What's with all the DRM, DLC, and other stuff? Freemium games... why? Endless drama... _whyyy?_


i think is started in the ps2's midlife cycle.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Both the PSP and 3DS are outstanding examples, and I kinda wish we had more. At least _one_ more.


I almost think that systems should be sold at a set price, then all games developed be free. Or have a subscription like psn+, but applies to all games. Pay 10 bucks a month and get any games you want. Devs would make a royalty from the system sales and subscriptions. Any company that did that would dominate.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I almost think that systems should be sold at a set price, then all games developed be free. Or have a subscription like psn+, but applies to all games. Pay 10 bucks a month and get any games you want. Devs would make a royalty from the system sales and subscriptions. Any company that did that would dominate.


That wouldn't be a good thing because you never own something with a subscription.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 11, 2016)

I could care less if he never releases the exploit. Here is why.
A: because I'm satisfied with my wii u (but a little piracy wouldn't hurt anyone)
B: Because he doesn't have to release anything. It isn't like were paying him or anything. 
C: I don't get any gain from piracy or homebrew. You don't either. Nintendo just gets stress. 
D: I have a *LIFE. *I'm not some guy who is on a gaming forum attacking a person because he hasn't released an exploit so i can pirated a few games and get some homebrew.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> When did it all change? When did consoles have to become entertainment systems too? What's with all the DRM, DLC, and other stuff? Freemium games... why? Endless drama... _whyyy?_


I honestly take no issue with consoles being able to play DVDs, CDs and Blu-Rays as well as being able to access Netflix and such, I mean, I use my PS3 for Netflix fairly often, but trying to make it so consoles _*focus*_ on both video games and other forms of entertainment is a little bit much. Just focus on video games and add half-assed Blu-Ray and DVD support as an afterthought or something.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I honestly take no issue with consoles being able to play DVDs, CDs and Blu-Rays as well as being able to access Netflix and such, I mean, I use my PS3 for Netflix fairly often, but trying to make it so consoles _*focus*_ on both video games and other forms of entertainment is a little bit much. Just focus on video games and add half-assed Blu-Ray and DVD support as an afterthought or something.


convergence is here. Make us whole Isac.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> That wouldn't be a good thing because you never own something with a subscription.


in my hypothetical thought you would be able to download what ever you wanted, like a member to a store of free products. But as far as any company is concerned we don't actually own any of the software anyway. We just have an end user license that allows us to use said software.


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 11, 2016)

The war is over. Hykem is dead and the iosu exploit never existed.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Phenom Jack said:


> The war is over. Hykem is dead and the iosu exploit never existed.


R.I.P Hykem
idk-2016
"All I ever wanted was a world without Jews er- IOSU"


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> in my hypothetical thought you would be able to download what ever you wanted, like a member to a store of free products. But as far as any company is concerned we don't actually own any of the software anyway. We just have an end user license that allows us to use said software.


It would be better to do what you said but make the games able to buy for keeps offline if you will. then you get major profit. its what pirates do we only pay what we genuinly like


Tomato Hentai said:


> R.I.P Hykem
> idk-2016
> "All I ever wanted was a world without Jews er- IOSU"


 lol


Also im sick of stor exclusive demos wtf i shouldn't have to leave home to a stor hours away to try something what happened to convenience


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Also im sick of stor exclusive demos wtf i shouldn't have to leave home to a stor hours away to try something what happened to convenience


With downloading so widely available, where the hell are all the demos?


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> With downloading so widely available, where the hell are all the demos?


who knows i know mario kart 8 had a demo in a wii u booth we never got it in the eshop so did 3d world


----------



## MrRean (Mar 11, 2016)

davetheshrew said:


> @Marionumber1 @SonyUSA @Mathew_Wi @NWPlayer123  has Hykem been pinched by the cops? do any of you know anything?


to break the dev silence

Not even we know any information. I think it's fake, mostly because Nintendo doesn't take that kind of action. They would've done it with kernel exploits a while ago.


----------



## Deleted member 361703 (Mar 11, 2016)

well fuck i know may will argue how this is good for nintendo and the wii u as a whole but this sucks ass, caffine and loadiine need more than work and on top of that im a person who likes to edit game files like add mods to oblivion on the ps3 or skyrim for the 360. hopefully those other devs are still intrested in emunand and the like. i just dont like the spoffing method and the way we have to launch homebrew. oh well ill buy a nx and just shelf it for a hack and hope we get full speed emulation and other fun things


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 11, 2016)

Cheers for "Coming Out"...... So to speak......


----------



## zoogie (Mar 11, 2016)

Its not hard to see the downside of hacker fame now is it.
Don't think, "I'm white hat so game companies don't care about me" will float. 
You're all terrorists to them.;p


----------



## ric. (Mar 11, 2016)

So the popo got Hykem, who do you think is next? Smea? Yellows8?


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

ric. said:


> So the popo got Hykem, who do you think is next? Smea? Yellows8?


Noooo not them god plz not them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## zoogie (Mar 11, 2016)

ric. said:


> So the popo got Hykem, who do you think is next? Smea? Yellows8?


Nothing got Hykem, read up a few posts. He's just taking precautions. 
Doxing is understandably scary if you're a hacker.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 11, 2016)

ric. said:


> So the popo got Hykem, who do you think is next? Smea? Yellows8?



You :^)


----------



## ric. (Mar 11, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Nothing got Hykem, read up a few posts. He's just taking precautions.
> Doxing is understandably scary if you're a hacker.


I'm joking of course, I think this whole raid business is absolute bull dung.
Did Hykem actually get doxed though? How did they get his info? You'd think people involved in hacking would be more careful with their personal details.



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> You :^)


Ayy.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> You :^)


uh oh


----------



## nero99 (Mar 11, 2016)

You guys actually thought his "proof" was real? Hykem is nothing but a fraud that just wanted his time in the spotlight. If his exploit was real, 1. It would have been leaked long ago, 2. He would have shown video proof of it in action, 3. He would have posted quite a few updates about it. 4. These wii u scene hackers/devs would have already gotten those last 4 digits for the supposed exploit in question.


----------



## Trill Spector (Mar 11, 2016)

nero99 said:


> wii u scene hackers/devs would have already gotten those last 4 digits for the supposed exploit in question.


*B4 EA 32 FD *
we got those


----------



## zoogie (Mar 11, 2016)

nero99 said:


> You guys actually thought his "proof" was real? Hykem is nothing but a fraud that just wanted his time in the spotlight. If his exploit was real, 1. It would have been leaked long ago, 2. He would have shown video proof of it in action, 3. He would have posted quite a few updates about it. 4. These wii u scene hackers/devs would have already gotten those last 4 digits for the supposed exploit in question.


There's no proof the earth is round either.


----------



## ric. (Mar 11, 2016)

nero99 said:


> You guys actually thought his "proof" was real? Hykem is nothing but a fraud that just wanted his time in the spotlight. If his exploit was real, 1. It would have been leaked long ago, 2. He would have shown video proof of it in action, 3. He would have posted quite a few updates about it. 4. These wii u scene hackers/devs would have already gotten those last 4 digits for the supposed exploit in question.


Isn't Hykem a respectable dev in many scenes? I know for a fact he's developed some Vita and PSP stuff, so why wouldn't he be legit? He may be a bit of an attention seeker but that's no reason to believe he's trying to fool everyone.


----------



## mustafag32g (Mar 11, 2016)

God gamn GBATEMP is the most active hack/console forum I have seen in a very long time... PS3HAX, ps3news died a long time ago....


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 11, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> God gamn GBATEMP is the most active hack/console forum I have seen in a very long time... PS3HAX, ps3news died a long time ago....


No matter how much they deny it, gbatemp is like an alter version of 4chan.
It is an immortal undead being that keeps going forward fuelled by the flames of troll and the tears of the EOF.
In the other hand, I don't know how the moderator team is able to still keep its sanity (?)


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

zoogie said:


> There's no proof the earth is round either.


Oh so your one of them.


sarkwalvein said:


> No matter how much they deny it, gbatemp is like an alter version of 4chan.
> It is an immortal undead being that keeps going forward fuelled by the flames of troll and the tears of the EOF.
> In the other hand, I don't know how the moderator team is able to still keep its sanity (?)


who needs sanity lol


----------



## zoogie (Mar 11, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Oh so your one of them.


SARCASM
did you realize I was quoting an insane conspiracy theory there?
i apologize if _you're_ the one being sarcastic now


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

zoogie said:


> SARCASM
> did you realize I was quoting an insane conspiracy theory there?
> i apologize if _you're_ the one being sarcastic now


Lol


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

ric. said:


> So the popo got Hykem, who do you think is next? Smea? Yellows8?



It's Popo's turn!



Spoiler



Sorry, I've been playing Stella Glow lately


----------



## ric. (Mar 11, 2016)

zoogie said:


> There's no proof the earth is round either.


Also, Elvis Presley is still alive, Paul McCartney was replaced by a double in 1996, the CIA created AIDS, the Middle Ages never existed and the Holocaust was a lie.


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 11, 2016)

So... No more iosu, no more exploits, no more civilwar between gbatemp users.
This should fit perfectly.


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 11, 2016)

ric. said:


> Also, Elvis Presley is still alive, Paul McCartney was replaced by a double in 1996, the CIA created AIDS, the Middle Ages never existed and the Holocaust was a lie.



Don't forget the moon landing(s) never happened either, and there was a second gunman on the grassy knoll.

But more seriously, all we can really do is wait for more info to see if any of this is legit or not (obviously his twitter is gone, yes, but we know nothing more than that).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Don't forget the moon landing(s) never happened either, and there was a second gunman on the grassy knoll.
> 
> But more seriously, all we can really do is wait for more info to see if any of this is legit or not (obviously his twitter is gone, yes, but we know nothing more than that).



Hasn't he been documenting stuff for IOSU in another place? I don't recall the website.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Hasn't he been documenting stuff for IOSU in another place? I don't recall the website.


Wasn't wololo was it?


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Hasn't he been documenting stuff for IOSU in another place? I don't recall the website.



The WiiUBrew wiki, yes. By "any of this" I meant the rumours of him being arrested/raided.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 11, 2016)

ric. said:


> Also, Elvis Presley is still alive, Paul McCartney was replaced by a double in 1996, the CIA created AIDS, the Middle Ages never existed and the Holocaust was a lie.


Its true, all of it. 

But seriously, lets not worry for Hykem's safety. Nintendo isn't going to suddenly change its policy and chase these hackers all over the globe, they've got better things to spend money on (and Ninty's notoriously cheap).

I think there's a chance he may shelve the exploit though. 
Worry about that instead I guess.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 11, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Its true, all of it.
> 
> But seriously, lets not worry for Hykem's safety. Nintendo isn't going to suddenly change its policy and chase these hackers all over the globe, they've got better things to spend money on (and Ninty's notoriously cheap).
> 
> ...


 I hope not unless someone else has an exploit up their sleeve. No pressure Im really starting to hate my vitas browser.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> The WiiUBrew wiki, yes. By "any of this" I meant the rumours of him being arrested/raided.



I just figured if he stopped documenting on that site, then perhaps this whole thing is true about being raided.


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you scroll down to the bottom of the page on WiiUbrew, it says the last time the page was updated was on Feburary 27th... http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/IOSU_Syscalls


----------



## celolzitos (Mar 11, 2016)

Bkool999 said:


> If you scroll down to the bottom of the page on WiiUbrew, it says the last time the page was updated was on Feburary 27th... http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/IOSU_Syscalls



But he updated seeprom in march 3rd

*3 March 2016*

(diff | hist) . . Hardware/SEEPROM‎; 22:04 . . *(+722)*‎ . . ‎Hykem (Talk | contribs)‎ (→‎SEEPROM Contents: )
and in the same data, we have hykem's last tweet

*Hykem*
@hykemthedemon 
I know it's my fault and that I shouldn't even hint at a date, but I had different stuff planned back then.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> oh wow..... who didnt see this bullshit coming lol.



The hykem guy all though me might have been legit,set himself up for this. You can't announce things and not release them,he pissed alot of people off. Not saying the leak was justified,but he has to use his intelligence to know that people on the internet have no boundaries and you cannot go around pissing large amounts of people off. Specially with places like 4chan around the web. Very smart guy when it came to Wii U hacking maybe,but he lacked common sense.


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 11, 2016)

I just found a cached page of his twitter account, and it says this is his last tweet.  I wonder what this means...



> To all complaining about the IOSU exploit, go annoy someone else. I've agreed with the other team on a coordinate release.



Unllike most people here who say these kinds of thing, I actually have a source:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://twitter.com/hykemthedemon

EDIT:  I also found a March 10th cached page of his twitter, but his tweets won't load...

EDIT 2:  If you use "inspect Element" in Google Chrome to remove the Twitter bar at the top, you can see that this page is cached from Mar 6, 2016 22:05:17 GMT.


----------



## celolzitos (Mar 11, 2016)

Bkool999 said:


> I just found a cached page of his twitter account, and it says this is his last tweet.  I wonder what this means...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use tweetdeck and have a column with hykem profile, the last tweet is that, but he replied some people after


Spoiler


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 11, 2016)

funnystory said:


> The hykem guy all though me might have been legit,set himself up for this. You can't announce things and not release them,he pissed alot of people off. Not saying the leak was justified,but he has to use his intelligence to know that people on the internet have no boundaries and you cannot go around pissing large amounts of people off. Specially with places like 4chan around the web. Very smart guy when it came to Wii U hacking maybe,but he lacked common sense.


He made a mistake, but it really doesn't justify all the BS he got in return. This is insane how mean people can be when they don't get what they want.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

celolzitos said:


> I use tweetdeck and have a column with hykem profile, the last tweet is that, but he replied some people after
> 
> 
> Spoiler


From those tweets, hykem seems like a fuckin prick. Maybe he got what he deserved.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 11, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I hope they raid ryan next.


he's not big enough and worth their time


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 11, 2016)

celolzitos said:


> I use tweetdeck and have a column with hykem profile, the last tweet is that, but he replied some people after
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I would believe those tweets, but I'm skeptical to since nothing in the cached page references any of these conversations at all...


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Bkool999 said:


> I would believe those tweets, but I'm skeptical to since nothing in the cached page references any of these conversations at all...


The second one I've actually seen. So i believe they're legit.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> he's not big enough and worth their time


Ryan has Unity for 3DS; I've always wanted him to leak that!  But he doesn't. So that's why I think he should actually get hacked.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> From those tweets, hykem seems like a fuckin prick. Maybe he got what he deserved.


It also _kinda_ depends on what the tweets he was responding to were like.


----------



## celolzitos (Mar 11, 2016)

Bkool999 said:


> I would believe those tweets, but I'm skeptical to since nothing in the cached page references any of these conversations at all...



maybe if you get the cache of "tweets and replies" you got those tweets, in the tweets guide you only receive tweets without replies


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Ryan has Unity for 3DS; I've always wanted him to leak that!  But he doesn't. So that's why I think he should actually get hacked.


how did he get that


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 11, 2016)

This whole situation is absolutely bonkers.
Who could've known the Wii U hacking community would turn into this wild rollercoaster of events?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> how did he get that


b/c he's a l337 h4xx0r


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> how did he get that


I don't know if he signed up to the developer portal himself, or whether he sponged off of another user for login details, but it's all from the Ninty dev portal...


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> b/c he's a l337 h4xx0r


no hes not


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> no hes not


I know. I was joking. Otherwise I wouldn't have written it like that.


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 11, 2016)

And now Tomato Hentai will like this post.

EDIT:  I just got BURNED.

But just so I don't waste it:



celolzitos said:


> maybe if you get the cache of "tweets and replies" you got those tweets, in the tweets guide you only receive tweets without replies



Then I guess looking for that doesn't apply to me, since I don't actively use Twitter.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It also _kinda_ depends on what the tweets he was responding to were like.


Not really though. When you create a situation that generates alot of anger, or announce something that you can't live up to, you accept the negative backlash like a man. Not go telling people to die and shit because they're understandably angry. He's the one that failed to meet his MANY goals. Not everyone else.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Not really though. When you create a situation that generates alot of anger, or announce something that you can't live up to, you accept the negative backlash like a man. Not go telling people to die and shit because they're understandably angry. He's the one that failed to meet his MANY goals. Not everyone else.


We don't necessarily know how that person's tweet was written, though. If I were in that position and someone told me to kill myself for delaying the exploit, I'd probably end up saying something similar back to that person.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> oh wow..... who didnt see this bullshit coming lol.


How the hell did you get those hearts as your user title?


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

It's *not* illegal to modify your Wii U console in any way, so why should he be locked by the police or anything like that...


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> It's *not* illegal to modify your Wii U console in any way, so why should he be locked by the police or anything like that...


Dunno. Maybe the keys...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> It's *not* illegal to modify your Wii U console in any way, so why should he be locked by the police or anything like that...


He leaked keys as well.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 11, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> How the hell did you get those hearts as your user title?


What hearts? ❤


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> We don't necessarily know how that person's tweet was written, though. If I were in that position and someone told me to kill myself for delaying the exploit, I'd probably end up saying something similar back to that person.


But then, I believe, you'd be the kind of person to be respectful and responsible enough to not get people's hopes up before having something substantial to release.


Der_Blockbuster said:


> It's *not* illegal to modify your Wii U console in any way, so why should he be locked by the police or anything like that...


Obviously he's not being held by police. That's rediculous. And it's why we're ignoring those posts.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> He leaked keys as well.



I dont think that's illegal either...


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> But then, I believe, you'd be the kind of person to be respectful and responsible enough to not get people's hopes up before having something substantial to release.
> 
> Obviously he's not being held by police. That's rediculous. And it's why we're ignoring those posts.


Yee he most likely just got C&D'd


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Yee he most likely just got C&D'd


Cease and Desist?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

Bkool999 said:


> Cease and Desist?


Indeed good sir


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

deinonychus71 said:


> He made a mistake, but it really doesn't justify all the BS he got in return. This is insane how mean people can be when they don't get what they want.



And I wouldn't doubt that most people who wanted it and got on his case were pirates.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> I dont think that's illegal either...


The keys are copyrighted, so I'm fairly sure it's illegal.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> I dont think that's illegal either...


It is, but they're not going to bust his door down. He'll have a law suit to deal with though.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

Or it was fake from the beginning...

Well...what now?
Do you think some other dev will reveal sth?

How do you know that Hykem's reallife stuff got exposed?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

lol nintendo are going to smash his back door in.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Or it was fake from the beginning.


Stop. Please.


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 11, 2016)

What if........  Reggie got him......


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

Even if was arrested. Hykem is entitled to a fair trial.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

Im not sure about it


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> lol nintendo are going to smash his back door in.


Smash....
  Baddpsss

The good thing about this thread is I have entertainment for this weekend


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> And I wouldn't doubt that most people who wanted it and got on his case were pirates.


So fuckin what dude? Everyone knows that eventually kernel = bootloaders. So he made promises to pirates as well. You guys act like people who pirate are lesser human beings and have no right to be pissed or give their opinion.


----------



## iAqua (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't understand how you can copyright random numbers.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> The Key's are not copyrighted either XD


Yes they are.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

iAqua said:


> I don't understand how you can copyright random numbers.


They're not just random numbers. They're specific keys Nintendo gave it's console


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

I didnt said anything


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Read @crediar post: https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-title-key-and-title-id-posting-thread.396792/





n1ghty said:


> Only hashes of keys... and this thread is about title keys, *not console keys*.


Read some, please, before you make yourself look worse.
Just a word of advice.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Read @crediar post: https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-title-key-and-title-id-posting-thread.396792/


THEY ARE NOT RANDOM NUMBERS, they are an encryption key to which all their software are signed. They own them. They are property as much as the software itself.


----------



## iAqua (Mar 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> They're not just random numbers. They're specific keys Nintendo gave it's console


So if I said A3 BD HI and it happened to be another consoles keys it would be illegal?


WeedZ said:


> THEY ARE NOT RANDOM NUMBERS, they are an encryption key to which all their software are signed. They own them. They are property as much as the software itself.


alright then il copyright my computer password.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, thats why we discuss 

He could be faking this picture too.
Make new account, create thread, let the wii u Gamepad display green background, color key it.
Write any random numbers.

Upload it.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

iAqua said:


> So if I said A3 BD HI and it happened to be another consoles keys it would be illegal?
> 
> alright then il copyright my computer password.


You can if nobody already owns it.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok guys, im Nintendo, let me copyright the following numbers...
Wii u key : 48496494984d9a4d94ad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So when a kid, write these numbes on the paper and his dads uploads it, he just released the wii u ancast key.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Well, thats why we discuss
> 
> He could be faking this picture too.
> Make new account, create thread, let the wii u Gamepad display green background, color key it.
> ...


If you're just coming here to try to prove Hykem fake in a topic about a completely different and serious matter, you can just leave now.
Go post something on the Edge of Forum or something.



Der_Blockbuster said:


> Ok guys, im Nintendo, let me copyright the following numbers...
> Wii u key : 48496494984d9a4d94ad


So you sign _copyrighted software_ with that specific key, that does not change, on your new system? Wowee!
Let me quote someone else and have you read their words again:


WeedZ said:


> THEY ARE NOT RANDOM NUMBERS, they are an encryption key to which all their software are signed. They own them. They are property as much as the software itself.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> So fuckin what dude? Everyone knows that eventually kernel = bootloaders. So he made promises to pirates as well. You guys act like people who pirate are lesser human beings and have no right to be pissed or give their opinion.



Being pissed at someone who is making this stuff for free that he and others have put in a lot of work into could probably be an actual definition of what it means to be a lesser human being. I mean, if you want something so badly, do it yourself. But I guess it's easier to be negative and get on other people's case when they own you nothing.


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Ok guys, im Nintendo, let me copyright the following numbers...
> Wii u key : 48496494984d9a4d94ad
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Dude, you're embarrassing yourself.  I literally face palmed... hard.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Ok guys, im Nintendo, let me copyright the following numbers...
> Wii u key : 48496494984d9a4d94ad
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You dipshits just not understand intellectual property rights or what? The keys are A PART of other software that is copyrighted and owned by nintendo. Why is that so fucking hard to understand?


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)

What a shame to see him go 
RIP in peices


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Plz guys... no flamewars!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm really interested in a real source and proof about copyrights and trademarks of keys and IDs.
If someone is related to law school or something it would be nice to know and that the person actually posts a good source about it, not a random opinion by an user.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 11, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> How the hell did you get those hearts as your user title?


you copy and paste them into the title


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

Well i was just thinking about the whole thing, and i wrote what came across my head.
@TheStoneBanana Don't be mad already, i just thought about the different possibilitys, and how i would make it if i'd fake sth.

That doesnt mean its fake.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> What a shame to see him go
> RIP in peices



KAZOOS <3


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

This whole thread should be moved to the edge of the forum them.

Cause i dont think Hykem's Twitter Acc  has something to do with Wii u Homebrew.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 11, 2016)

mech said:


> lol nintendo are going to smash his back door in.


They will settle it in Smash!


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Being pissed at someone who is making this stuff for free that he and others have put in a lot of work into could probably be an actual definition of what it means to be a lesser human being. I mean, if you want something so badly, do it yourself. But I guess it's easier to be negative and get on other people's case when they own you nothing.


Being mad at someone that promised you something and then didn't follow through is understandable. If you have never gotten made at someone for not following through with something, ever in your life for whatever reason, then I will accept that you are the example of what human beings should inspire to be. But I don't think that's the case.

Edit, grammar


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

Hykem in court



 
Ok ill stop now


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

How I feel right now :


----------



## xtheman (Mar 11, 2016)

Life is so hard. I can't not complain that some guy won't release a free thing that i've been waiting forever for and i have to start flamewars about random stuff that won't make me a better person. 

This what i think of this thread and all the other release the exploit threads.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Hykem in court
> View attachment 42003
> Ok ill stop now


I thought it was only CTURT who got his info leaked? aka personal info. The hax was already leaked


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 11, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> you copy and paste them into the title


Didn't know that bb code is allowed in user titles


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> KAZOOS <3



My favorite video I watched yesterday


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You dipshits just not understand intellectual property rights or what? The keys are A PART of other software that is copyrighted and owned by nintendo. Why is that so fucking hard to understand?



IP is not a right, it's a made up concept by a British dude in the 1700's.  It's complete bullshit stifling human ingenuity for profit, it has no place in physics, nature or any binding philosophy in the real world other than close your eyes and pretend it matters for profit.

Fuck IP.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> My favorite video I watched yesterday


That guy is the best kazooer I have ever seen


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

The cfw mafia is doing well to scare off all the devs who are going to provide free exploits.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

jimbo13 said:


> IP is not a right, it's a made up concept by a British dude in the 1700's.  It's complete bullshit stifling human ingenuity for profit, it has no place in physics, nature or any binding philosophy in the real world other than close your eyes and pretend it matters for profit.
> 
> Fuck IP.


Doesn't mean you won't go to jail or be fined for reproducing it. Violence is a law of nature, and those with big guns enforce rules. Even unnatural ones.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Being made at someone that promised you something and then didn't follow through is understandable. If you have never gotten made at someone for not following through with something, ever in your life for whatever reason, then I will except that you are the example of what human beings should inspire to be. But I don't think that's the case.



If his promise was the result of some payment, then sure. But this is something that is to be completely free. RL has twists and turns in it. Things happen, whether you like them or not. It's not his job/career to work on this. It's something he does on the side. It's part of his "free" time.

I'm just glad that people are reasonable regarding blargSNES's lack of development lately, because StapleButter, myself, etc all have to deal with RL, so we can't dedicate our lives to it.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> If his promise was the result of some payment, then sure. But this is something that is to be completely free. RL has twists and turns in it. Things happen, whether you like them or not. It's not his job/career to work on this. It's something he does on the side. It's part of his "free" time.
> 
> I'm just glad that people are reasonable regarding blargSNES's lack of development lately, because StapleButter, myself, etc all have to deal with RL, so we can't dedicate our lives to it.


because blargsnes is a great proyect that saved us people with o3ds  so thank you so much for it and thank you to the other devs

btw this thread scalated pretty quickly


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

I really wanna see this court case if it turns out to be that xD Think they'll stream it on twitch


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> If his promise was the result of some payment, then sure. But this is something that is to be completely free. RL has twists and turns in it. Things happen, whether you like them or not. It's not his job/career to work on this. It's something he does on the side. It's part of his "free" time.
> 
> I'm just glad that people are reasonable regarding blargSNES's lack of development lately, because StapleButter, myself, etc all have to deal with RL, so we can't dedicate our lives to it.


Now your just splitting hairs 'the nature of the promise' give me a break.

And everyone has been cool with the lack of blargsnes development because no one cares about it. You guys threw a fit, took down the release thread, talked a bunch of shit about gbatemp and took it to another site. Now there are more stable emulators and VC that leave blargsnes obsolete before its finished.


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 11, 2016)

Is he really in jail? If he had released the exploit months ago his imprisonment would have not been in vane


----------



## endoverend (Mar 11, 2016)

All you people who are obsessing about him being a fake and promoting himself for fame... get a fucking life and go outside a bit.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2016)

endoverend said:


> All you people who are obsessing about him being a fake and promoting himself for fame... get a fucking life and go outside a bit.


even though I'm not one of those people. If I was I wouldn't be able to go outside :/


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 11, 2016)

Its beginning to smell a lot like bs around here: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=raid+ice+2016+wii+u+ps4 https://www.ice.gov/news/all

Maxconsoles is literally the ONLY site with this story. I wouldn't worry too much about the fate of these guys tbh.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Being mad at someone that promised you something and then didn't follow through is understandable. If you have never gotten made at someone for not following through with something, ever in your life for whatever reason, then I will accept that you are the example of what human beings should inspire to be. But I don't think that's the case.


Again, there's a difference between being upset at something and trying to screw someone in every way possible to get what you want.
We're talking maturity here.



TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Its beginning to smell a lot like bs around here: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=raid+ice+2016+wii+u+ps4 https://www.ice.gov/news/all
> 
> Maxconsoles is literally the ONLY site with this story. I wouldn't worry too much about the fate of these guys tbh.


Yeah, and the huge "EXCLUSIVE" smells like clickbait...


----------



## OctopusRift (Mar 11, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> Is he really in jail? If he had released the exploit months ago his imprisonment would have not been in vane


What the fuck.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 11, 2016)

i will trade wii u exploits for soap on a rope


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Now your just splitting hairs 'the nature of the promise' give me a break.
> 
> And everyone has been cool with the lack of blargsnes development because no one cares about it. You guys threw a fit, took down the release thread, talked a bunch of shit about gbatemp and took it to another site. Now there are more stable emulators and VC that leave blargsnes obsolete before its finished.



You mean kinda like what's happening here so far? GBATemp is filled with self-entitled people who think they should get anything and everything they want at no expense to themselves, but to others, and rode the hate train when things didn't go their way. That is what drove StapleButter away, and that's what is being done with Hykem now. Those that have been calm have remained calm, as is evident by the continued talk of blargSNES here and in many other places on the internet. Not everyone has an n3DS to run the other more accurate emulators, hence why blargSNES is still a thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> This whole thread should be moved to the edge of the forum them.
> 
> Cause i dont think Hykem's Twitter Acc  has something to do with Wii u Homebrew.


It's not in the Wii U homebrew and hacking section anyways. It's in the off-topic chat section, and it's not a shitpost extravaganza like practically everything in the EoF is. It's fine where it is.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> You mean kinda like what's happening here so far? GBATemp is filled with self-entitled people who think they should get anything and everything they want at no expense to themselves, but to others, and rode the hate train when things didn't go their way. That is what drove StapleButter away, and that's what is being done with Hykem now. Those that have been calm have remained calm, as is evident by the continued talk of blargSNES here and in many other places on the internet. Not everyone has an n3DS to run the other more accurate emulators, hence why blargSNES is still a thing.


Ok, I was a bit harsh. I apologize for that. But what triggered me is the remark about pirates. It was ignorantly stereotypical and perpetuates this flame war between two particular groups. The reason we have such little compared to other scenes is our inability to work together. Where you do have good points about the nature of alot of members here, you need to realise that the culprits aren't 'entitled pirates', it's children. This site is mostly inhabited by children that don't understand the scene let alone respect or patience. I just wish devs would account for them when they make announcements or start feeling 'stressed' and start taking it out on people.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Ok, I was a bit harsh. I apologize for that. But what triggered me is the remark about pirates. It was ignorantly stereotypical and perpetuates this flame war between two particular groups. The reason we have such little compared to other scenes is our inability to work together. Where you do have good points about the nature of alot of members here, you need to realise that the culprits aren't 'entitled pirates', it's children. This site is mostly inhabited by children that don't understand the scene let alone respect or patience. I just wish devs would account for them when they make announcements or start feeling 'stressed' and start taking it out on people.



Alright. I gotcha. Not pirates in general. Heck, I've done my share of pirating (and still do if you at least consider it's how I test blargSNES). It's just unfortunate that the most vocal are just a small minority, but seems like it's the majority because the actual majority are not so out-spoken, but are simply content.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 11, 2016)

Lolz what i just found: https://sendvid.com/5ev8dqox


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Lolz what i just found: https://sendvid.com/5ev8dqox




He got that face down pretty well at the end.


----------



## tivu100 (Mar 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Both the PSP and 3DS are outstanding examples, and I kinda wish we had more. At least _one_ more.


You forgot, Wii and original Xbox (Only read up to this post, so don't know whether you had a follow up post about this)


----------



## lexluth0r (Mar 12, 2016)

tivu100 said:


> You forgot, Wii and original Xbox (Only read up to this post, so don't know whether you had a follow up post about this)


Can't forget about the PS3 and jtag Xbox 360


----------



## cvskid (Mar 12, 2016)

lexluth0r said:


> Can't forget about the PS3 and jtag Xbox 360


PS2 as well.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 12, 2016)

endoverend said:


> All you people who are obsessing about him being a fake and promoting himself for fame... get a fucking life and go outside a bit.



Say that to him. Why would you promote yourself to fame on gbatemp,sounds like someone else needs to go outside


----------



## tivu100 (Mar 12, 2016)

lexluth0r said:


> Can't forget about the PS3 and jtag Xbox 360


I was in exile before DarkAlex's retirement till last year with 3DS Pasta CFW. Knew of Wii success because of ironically Nintendo's Wii U failure.

I am not sure about PS2 though because I don't know much about homebrew prior to PSP. and still this date, soft modding PS2 requires some hand-on physical work (blocking sensors) or already modded memory card. Correct me if I am wrong. Is there a softmod for PS1?


----------



## Flux0 (Mar 12, 2016)

While I understood and supported the need for patience, I had a bad feeling that the longer things dragged along, the bigger the chance something would go wrong.

I think I'm done caring about console hacking. The only Wii U game left to release that I care about and haven't bought is Zelda U. I'll still get it day one and after that I'm done with consoles. If something gets released, yay, if not, whatever. I have enough games in my backlogs between the systems I have now and my PC to keep me entertained until I die of old age.

To Hykem, hope you are safe and OK, where ever you are.


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 12, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Lolz what i just found: https://sendvid.com/5ev8dqox


Is there a way for me to download this?


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 12, 2016)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Lolz what i just found: https://sendvid.com/5ev8dqox


Who is that?


----------



## Marionumber1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @Marionumber1, you've been telling me in the past couple of months that the exploit would just be "wasted" if you released it early, _but I never really understand what you mean by that, exactly_. There is no doubt a million-and-one things us >=5.5 users could create with that kernel exploit! And don't forget that I would really like to use it just for Unity WiiU purposes, and not really any piracy...
> That's the kind of creativity I would like to do with 5.5, and I'd really make some amazing games and tools with it, so I don't really see how it would be a "wasted" opportunity as such.



Despite my silence on this issue, I have seen the GBATemp threads and been giving some thought to a release. We'll see. As for IOSU, I have no idea what's going on with Hykem, but I have some work on IOSU ongoing.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 12, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> Despite my silence on this issue, I have seen the GBATemp threads and been giving some thought to a release. We'll see. As for IOSU, I have no idea what's going on with Hykem, but I have some work on IOSU ongoing.


thats nice to hear, really. But i will still wait patiently, you guys are doing an extremely great job, just take all the time you need


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 12, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> Despite my silence on this issue, I have seen the GBATemp threads and been giving some thought to a release. We'll see. As for IOSU, I have no idea what's going on with Hykem, but I have some work on IOSU ongoing.


Would it possible to try finding out what's going on and update us if you get the chance?  I'm not asking because of the exploit, I'm asking for his well being.


----------



## Marionumber1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Bkool999 said:


> Would it possible to try finding out what's going on and update us if you get the chance?  I'm not asking because of the exploit, I'm asking for his well being.



I could try (and may well do so), but I really don't want to focus on that drama here.


----------



## link270 (Mar 12, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> I could try (and may well do so), but I really don't want to focus on that drama here.


I am sure he wouldn't want a bunch more info about him going out there. If you find out everything is alright it would be nice to just hear that he is doing well.


----------



## Bkool999 (Mar 12, 2016)

link270 said:


> I am sure he wouldn't want a bunch more info about him going out there. If you find out everything is alright it would be nice to just hear that he is doing well.


Lol, that's what I meant to say, you just worded it a little better....  Oops...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 12, 2016)

OK folks. So we are still at where we were over the past many months... not having an IOSU exploit. Nothing has changed on the end of the general public.

Move on now, nothing to see here.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

DeadlyFoez said:


> OK folks. So we are still at where we were over the past many months... not having an IOSU exploit. Nothing has changed on the end of the general public.
> 
> Move on now, nothing to see here.


Sure thing officer........lol


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 12, 2016)

I wonder

Could it be

He deleted his twitter so he didnt have to deal with all of you anymore


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I wonder
> 
> Could it be
> 
> He deleted his twitter so he didnt have to deal with all of you anymore



With the amount of people pestering and doubting his work.. Shit I'd leave too.


----------



## tivu100 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> With the amount of people pestering and doubting his work.. Shit I'd leave too.


Added to that now he knows he has some crazy stalkers mining his personal data and doxxed, no wonder he should keep a low profile.


----------



## Garou (Mar 12, 2016)

Marionumber1 said:


> Despite my silence on this issue, I have seen the GBATemp threads and been giving some thought to a release. We'll see. As for IOSU, I have no idea what's going on with Hykem, but I have some work on IOSU ongoing.


oops, prepare now for countless threads about "MN1 ISOU exploit when?" 
and that's not a typo. ISOU not IOSU, as can be seen in lots of past threads about hykem


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 12, 2016)

I sincerely hope we don't start on @Marionumber1 now.   He is after all only considering it. So just leave the guy alone.....


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, whoever steps up next, I'm sure they'll take this as a lesson to not get people hyped and start making promises before they're even close to having something to release. But, I figured they would have learned by now, so whatever.


----------



## YlwHrt (Mar 12, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> This is _Nintendo._ Their biggest audience is young kids, not massive weebs. American culture isn't the same as Japanese culture, and the game ends up changed to compensate. The core story and gameplay is still the same, and a majority of other content remains. And this "censorship" only happens to majorly niche games anyways. Most other games remain unchanged, features-wise.
> 
> 
> Not even joking, I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't mind the censorship. Is it because I'm the only one who isn't a massive weeb?


Yea except the core story isnt even close to the same, treehouse butchered the tone of the ENTIRE story, the plot really isnt even the same anymore, and the tone is so different the characters might as well be different people.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> The "working for free" part seems to be what people most often forget.


I didnt know jacking yourself off about your super secret exploit was doing it for free.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> The keys are copyrighted, so I'm fairly sure it's illegal.


copyright law doesnt work that way though, you can be sued over copyright and go to jail if you cant pay.
now if hykem was selling the keys or something thats another matter altogether.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DiscostewSM said:


> Being pissed at someone who is making this stuff for free that he and others have put in a lot of work into could probably be an actual definition of what it means to be a lesser human being. I mean, if you want something so badly, do it yourself. But I guess it's easier to be negative and get on other people's case when they own you nothing.


im sorry in what magical world do you live in where people actually do things for free?
Sure a small tiny fraction of the world does charity things truly for free, but most of them do it for some selfish reason or another, either to look better in the eyes of others, or for tax write offs, or because its fun for them.
And thats the issue here, hykem isnt doing this from the bottom of his heart, hes doing it because he enjoys the process of breaking a console, and probably because he enjoys the attention he gets from it, so while he is doing it for no monetary gain, that doesn't mean he isnt getting something out of it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 12, 2016)

YlwHrt said:


> im sorry in what magical world do you live in where people actually do things for free?
> Sure a small tiny fraction of the world does charity things truly for free, but most of them do it for some selfish reason or another, either to look better in the eyes of others, or for tax write offs, or because its fun for them.
> And thats the issue here, hykem isnt doing this from the bottom of his heart, hes doing it because he enjoys the process of breaking a console, and probably because he enjoys the attention he gets from it, so while he is doing it for no monetary gain, that doesn't mean he isnt getting something out of it.


Everything done in the world is made with some purpose or motivation, even charity. And what is done without asking money for it is "done for free", no matter the motivation.
So if you hack a system because you enjoy hacking and because you enjoy the attention, but you don't ask something (specially money) in exchange, then you are doing it for free.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 12, 2016)

The moral of the story here is that if you want attention fine,but make sure you have the product ready to release before you get everyone hot and ready. Nothing wrong with attention,but with this particular situation everyone lost. The scene community lost,hykem lost,Wii U enthusiast lost. Nobody won here, we all lost. Hykems name was slandered relentlessly and no hack ended up getting released. Worse of all which I think is very unfair to hykem,is that his personal information got leaked out. This comes to show that you can be a master at hacking and have a very high iq,but if you lack common sense bad things can happen to you.

I am not saying this is any in anyway right,but we live in a cruel world which unfortunately has no mercy on naive individuals. I hope future hackers can take the proper security measures in the future to avoid themselves from being caught in this terrible predicament. Hykems poor family is exposed now due to something they had absolutely nothing to do with,hykem unintentionally endangered the welfare of his family over something petty. It is not his fault,but you have to do everything in your power to protect those that you love. We do not live in a perfect world.


----------



## jeppad (Mar 12, 2016)

I dont know, whats with hykem. But for me a IOSU exploit isnt necessary. 

We can already play some Backups from SD Card. For Homebrew stuff we got the vwii.

What do people want more?

You can play Emulators on any other platform.


----------



## AboodXD (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't know why would police arrest some who just exploited a system...  
Plus he's doing "whatever" to the exploit to prevent(slow down, at least) piracy.  

I don't think @Hykem got arrested, Nintendo doesn't do this kind of things.
They can suck all the money in your pocket.


----------



## eliboa (Mar 12, 2016)

Hykem is back on irc. So apparently he's not in jail 

Edit : or maybe that's not him.


----------



## Phantom64 (Mar 12, 2016)

eliboa said:


> Hykem is back on irc. So apparently he's not in jail
> 
> Edit : or maybe that's not him.


any screenshot? :V


----------



## eliboa (Mar 12, 2016)

Phenom Jack said:


> any screenshot? :V


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 12, 2016)

jeppad said:


> We can already play some Backups from SD Card. For Homebrew stuff we got the vwii.
> 
> What do people want more?


To tell you the truth, what I would like of playing backups is the convenience/comfort.
I would like some easy way to load my games from HDD without looking for my game disc, a method that works directly without having to reactivate it back and with 100% boot rate. Something convenient to use.
As things are now it is more convenient for me to just stand up and go looking for my original game discs.
Also, being able to use eshop, update the console and games without a hassle, without requiring workaround methods is again what I call convenience.
In short some type of emunand would be what I want.
As things are now, I prefer to just update and use the console without hacks, I mean, using the game discs work more often and is less cumbersome than using current backup loaders, so what is the advantage of using one?
The only thing I would miss if I updated is the promise for homebrew, cheats, mods and translation patches.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 12, 2016)

oh


crediar said:


> Hykem was raided they pretty much took all his stuff but he's not under arrest.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 12, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> oh


Original source from crediar or it didn't happen. Its not even in this thread, you probably just modified a completely different quote by him


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Original source from crediar or it didn't happen. Its not even in this thread, you probably just modified a completely different quote by him








https://gbatemp.net/threads/hykem-got-raided.418603/


----------



## Madotsuki (Mar 12, 2016)

Flux0 said:


> While I understood and supported the need for patience, I had a bad feeling that the longer things dragged along, the bigger the chance something would go wrong.
> 
> I think I'm done caring about console hacking. The only Wii U game left to release that I care about and haven't bought is Zelda U. I'll still get it day one and after that I'm done with consoles. If something gets released, yay, if not, whatever. I have enough games in my backlogs between the systems I have now and my PC to keep me entertained until I die of old age.
> 
> To Hykem, hope you are safe and OK, where ever you are.




I honestly cared more about Sm4sh hacking than pirating, especially when we have people working on some pretty interesting stuff right now:



I feel like if there isn't an up to date exploit for WiiU, the Sm4sh mod scene won't really pick up much steam considering a majority of WiiU owners won't even be able to run them. That, for me, is the largest disappointment of the whole situation. I can see it growing to be something interesting in a few years time, but I also can't see that becoming a reality if the installbase for the mods are too small for people to even bother developing for.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 13, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/hykem-got-raided.418603/




Well I stand corrected, just wanted to make sure you weren't trolling adding to the drama, no offense. Dang that's awful. I don't know what country Hykem is from, but in most countries, what he's done isn't illegal. He never released anything and in most jurisdictions reverse engineering for personal use is considered legal. Put it this way, if Geohot ultimately got away with leaking those keys for ps3, then I don't think Hykem as anything to worry about, he didn't even release anything. Instead he was doxxed. Furthermore, can they even use the doxxed information as evidence against him legally? Seeing as it was leaked by someone else who unlawfully broke into Hykem's computer using malware? I would hope such evidence would be considered null and void anyways.

This incident not only reminds me of Geohot a few years ago, but also this :http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2007/08/console-mod-chippers-busted-in-nationwide-raids/ which at the time modchips were illegal regardless of functionality (there were no applicable DMCA exemptions at the time) and some people served jail time. Well here's to hoping all goes well with Hykem and anyone else affected by this. 

Also I guess Maxconsoles was actually right......


----------



## Phantisy (Mar 13, 2016)

eliboa said:


>


I have stated this before. Seeing a user on irc means NOTHING. ANYONE who has half a brain will use an Eggdrop on a remote server to hide their real ISP info. You can bet that Hykem would have done this. Only idiots "hackers" will get on irc without an eggdrop to mask their host.


----------



## SidneiSantos (Mar 13, 2016)

all this time I knew it was fake!

IOSU Hykem is fake


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2016)

SidneiSantos said:


> all this time I knew it was fake!
> 
> IOSU Hykem is fake


so putting out the wiiu encryption keys, which requires IOSU, doesn't proof anything?


----------



## rakichaneru (Mar 13, 2016)

Maybe he got tired of dealing with all the tiresome bullshit. GBAtemp is just a very small subset of the amount of retards that were no doubt pinging him nonstop asking for exploits.


----------



## MontyQ (Mar 13, 2016)

Jack54782 said:


> so putting out the wiiu encryption keys, which requires IOSU, doesn't proof anything?


photoshop a few numbers soooo hard lol


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2016)

MontyQ said:


> photoshop a few numbers soooo hard lol


so smealum having the same key, when hykem had it before isn't proof


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2016)

Jack54782 said:


> so smealum having the same key, when hykem had it before isn't proof


Trolls gonna troll.
Whiners gonna whine.
Tinhatters gonna... tinhat.
etc.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 14, 2016)

rakichaneru said:


> Maybe he got tired of dealing with all the tiresome bullshit. GBAtemp is just a very small subset of the amount of retards that were no doubt pinging him nonstop asking for exploits.



nah he got screwed over by the feds.


----------



## OctopusRift (Mar 14, 2016)

Just a side note. His account isn't deleted. If you try to make an account under @hykemthedemon it will say his account is still in use. So I guess whoever is in control decided to set it to hidden.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 14, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> Just a side note. His account isn't deleted. If you try to make an account under @hykemthedemon it will say his account is still in use. So I guess whoever is in control decided to set it to hidden.


There's a two week cooling off period before permanent deletion though in case a user changes their mind.


----------



## OctopusRift (Mar 14, 2016)

zoogie said:


> There's a two week cooling off period before permanent deletion though in case a user changes their mind.


Gotcha! Thank you for clearing up!


----------



## d0n0x (Mar 14, 2016)

guys watch this tweet
is the last tweet of hykem:

https://webcache.googleusercontent....status/705410792179503104+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk


----------



## LarBob (Mar 14, 2016)

d0n0x said:


> guys watch this tweet
> is the last tweet of hykem:
> 
> https://webcache.googleusercontent....status/705410792179503104+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk


rip [*]


----------



## Noroxus (Mar 19, 2016)

d0n0x said:


> guys watch this tweet
> is the last tweet of hykem:
> 
> https://webcache.googleusercontent....status/705410792179503104+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk


wtf that pastebin link has so much private information. How is this still on the net?


----------



## LarBob (Mar 19, 2016)

Tibiak19 said:


> wtf that pastebin link has so much private information. How is this still on the net?


because it's pastebin


----------



## weatMod (Mar 19, 2016)

OriginalHamster said:


> Nintendo hired Hykem to patch its own exploit :v


why would they do that wii u is a dead system
 if hykem doesn't release something N will probably do it themselves, move some  of that stale old wii u stock off the shelves before they release  the NX


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 20, 2016)

Tibiak19 said:


> wtf that pastebin link has so much private information. How is this still on the net?



Honestly, the way I see it that hacker deserves to have his personal info plastered all over the web. He's the one who wrote the malware and doxxed hykem, Cturt etc. He leaked all their personal info, so "an eye for an eye."

Whether or not Hykem or anybody has been raided remains a mystery, but I sure as heck know that if someone leaked all my personal info on the deep (or clear web) I would "disappear" too. If all is well with Hykem et al they'll likely be back once they get their lives straightened out, if not you can thank Stuart for scaring them off.....


----------



## Dtwenty (Apr 23, 2016)

Hykem Twitter is on again... His came back or is just someone else?


----------



## Naendow (Apr 23, 2016)

Dtwenty said:


> Hykem Twitter is on again... His came back or is just someone else?


Could you link the twitter account here?


----------



## zoogie (Apr 23, 2016)

Naendow said:


> Could you link the twitter account here?


It's in the OP.

I don't think it's him.
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/hykemthedemon/status/723564415350636544


----------



## Touko White (Apr 23, 2016)

Bollocks.
It's probably a fake, he wouldn't come back after all this.


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 23, 2016)

HYPE?!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 23, 2016)

AboodXD said:


> HYPE?!


Soon™


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 23, 2016)

who paid his bail?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 23, 2016)

mech said:


> who paid his bail?



Someone really desperate for a Wii U exploit.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 23, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Someone really desperate for a Wii U exploit.


And even tho he saved his life. He will be treated like a normal temper in the Wii U section


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 23, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Someone really desperate for a Wii U exploit.


>$1000+ bail
>$60 Wii U games

sure I'll go with it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 23, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> >$1000+ bail
> >$60 Wii U games
> 
> sure I'll go with it.


How does the cost of a Wii U game matter?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 24, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> How does the cost of a Wii U game matter?


If someone cared to bail him out just for a Wii U exploit to get free games, the cost of the bail would outweigh the cost of the Wii U games you could purchase on your own.

Did I really have to spell that out for you?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> If someone cared to bail him out just for a Wii U exploit to get free games, the cost of the bail would outweigh the cost of the Wii U games you could purchase on your own.
> 
> Did I really have to spell that out for you?


Doesn't make sense at all to me, even spelled out.
You write about three completely different things: 1) an exploit, 2) "free" pirated games, and 3) a retail game.
An exploit is not exactly the same as "free" pirated games, even though it may enable you to do that... and many other things.
In the other hand, "free" pirated games don't have any value, but for a retail game you spent $60 on, you can still sell it later for some bucks.
All that said, I still think your comparison makes no sense, is like comparing apples with pebbles. The only thing in common would be "they exist on Earth".


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 24, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Doesn't make sense at all to me, even spelled out.
> You write about three completely different things: 1) an exploit, 2) "free" pirated games, and 3) a retail game.
> An exploit is not exactly the same as "free" pirated games, even though it may enable you to do that... and many other things.
> In the other hand, "free" pirated games don't have any value, but for a retail game you spent $60 on, you can still sell it later for some bucks.
> All that said, I still think your comparison makes no sense, is like comparing apples with pebbles. The only thing in common would be "they exist on Earth".


You are either playing these games because someone is paying for them (maybe you or a friend your borrowing from) or depending on this exploit to be released to allow for that to happen. By spending money posting a bail for Hykem to be released would cost so great that you could possibly buy every single Wii U game brand new and still have money left over.

If that still cant sink into your head then your hopeless to figure out a hypothetical joke.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> You are either playing these games because someone is paying for them (maybe you or a friend your borrowing from) or depending on this exploit to be released to allow for that to happen. By spending money posting a bail for Hykem to be released would cost so great that you could possibly buy every single Wii U game brand new and still have money left over.
> 
> If that still cant sink into your head then your hopeless to figure out a hypothetical joke.


But even if you buy all those games, you still won't be able to apply mods and hacks.

PS: I am just being picky because exploit != just piracy, but I don't really even care about all this nonsense. So feel free to ignore this answer if you so prefer.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 24, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> But even if you buy all those games, you still won't be able to apply mods and hacks.
> 
> PS: I am just being picky because exploit != just piracy, but I don't really even care about all this nonsense. So feel free to ignore this answer if you so prefer.


Next time be more blunt with your point instead of looking like a fool. Saves us both the trouble of "decrypting" what you intend to say.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Next time be more blunt with your point instead of looking like a fool. Saves us both the trouble of "decrypting" what you intend to say.


I totally agree on that.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 24, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> comparing apples with pebbles. The only thing in common would be "they exist on Earth".



They're both kinda round, too.


----------



## zecoxao (Apr 24, 2016)

hykem permanently left the internet. 
https://github.com/hykem
he's also gone from IRC.
Stop making a shitstorm because of a wii u exploit. Find it yourselves.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 24, 2016)

zecoxao said:


> hykem permanently left the internet.
> https://github.com/hykem
> he's also gone from IRC.
> Stop making a shitstorm because of a wii u exploit. Find it yourselves.


Well, I know where it is.
It's just around the corner™


----------



## FR0ZN (Apr 24, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, I know where it is.
> It's just around the corner™


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)

yeah, I'm 99.9% SURE the twitter is fake


----------



## hudhair (Apr 25, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> yeah, I'm 99.9% SURE the twitter is fake


I don't know, but... @Marionumber1 is the only one that can confirm this statement because the twitter mentioned him.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 25, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> yeah, I'm 99.9% SURE the twitter is fake


I'm not sure if it's fake or not, but I'm leaning towards fake because he didn't use Twitter too often. I mentioned him in a tweet saying that it's nice to have him back, and he favorited it. I'm pretty sure the real Hykem wouldn't give a rat's ass about anything I said, whether it was good for him or not. After all, I'm not a real developer (In comparison to others here, that is), I haven't really contributed to the scene, nobody would care about me here.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> I'm not sure if it's fake or not, but I'm leaning towards fake because he didn't use Twitter too often. I mentioned him in a tweet saying that it's nice to have him back, and he favorited it. I'm pretty sure the real Hykem wouldn't give a rat's ass about anything I said, whether it was good for him or not. After all, I'm not a real developer (In comparison to others here, that is), I haven't really contributed to the scene, nobody would care about me here.


That hykem account even said that he was going to buy a cubic smea shit. I also think this guy said "After all I've been through, I want to focus my efforts elsewhere." So that he has an "excuse" not to release an exploit he doesnt have.


----------

